# Jaia's Two Today! Lots of Pictures!



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I started off the day with a rollicking good fight with my sister, Bayzee. She always bites me:























































Then, my mom taked me to the park! There were smells I didn't like so much:










But we played uninterrupted Frisbee!














































Then, she taked me to another park and we had ICE CREAM!



















It was SO GOOD!










Then we went for a ride.










We saw cows and horsies, which I like to bark at, but Mom don't like it, so today, because it was my birthday, I didn't bark.










Then when we got back home, Bayzee was waiting right there.










Thanks for sharing my birthday! (It was really 2 days ago. My mom thinks I don't know any better, but I do. We just celebrated it today because of what she called "scheduling problems", whatever that means.)

Love,
Jaia


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jaia! Carla, what great pics of your crew - I especially like the one with B'asia sitting on him, lol! One of their relatives (Keef) turns three on Monday.









Oh, and I love your new floor!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jaia!!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Happy birthday too. Beautiful dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Happy Bday Jaia!!!! 

Hard to believe Keef will be 3 on Monday.

I was admiring the floor too. Love the colors.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday, handsome Jaia!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Your dogs are so gorgeous! Happy Birthday Jaia!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DH's birthday is on Monday, too! I love the floor, too! Thanks! 

Thanks to everyone. We had a great day!


----------



## geebee78 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the birthday wishes jaia! Happy bday to u too!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Jaia, I had "scheduling problems"







and just noticed this thread. Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

Your brother Ruger, wishes you a Happy Birthday Jaia!!!

I haven't been online much lately, but glad I saw this one! I can't believe they are 2 years old. Time flies!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey how is Ruger????? And no you have not been online and we have missed you!!!!


----------



## Lisa&Diesel (Jun 8, 2008)

Hope you had a great day Jaia! That ice cream looked good!


----------

